# isonymes



## brigittaepaperone

Ciao a tutti!!
Cito. “ terme: mocassin / hyperonimy chaussure /  isonymes: ballerine, trotteur,escarpin,sandale…”. 
 Gli iperonimi e gli iponimi mi sono famigliari, mentre non conosco “isonymes ”. Ho cercato inutilmente isonimo sul dizionario e nella Nuova Grammatica, allora ecco il dubbio: il termine è solo francese perché riguarda relazioni stabilite per quella lingua che non valgono per l’italiano o nella lingua italiana tale relazione esiste ed è indicata con un altro termine?  Grazie!


----------



## pizzi

Penso tu debba traslocare sul forum Italiano-Francese...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Brigitta,
Il bello è che secondo il TLFi, non esiste in francese il termine isonyme ! Comunque, da quanto riportato per gli altri termini, si può supporre che siano state coniate nuove parole anche per motivo di moda ...


----------



## Paquita

Esiste qui: http://www.terminalf.net/visite.php


> Isonymeautres termes de même niveau que le terme en  entrée​



Si può capire per "iso" = lo stesso  e "nyme" = nome

Scusi gli sbagli : comencio ad imparare l'italiano


----------



## matoupaschat

Un site redoutable (pour sa complexité), ce http://www.terminalf.net .


----------



## Aoyama

Isonyme existe en français, au moins depuis les années 88-90 :
http://books.google.fr/books?id=FIP...&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=isonymes&f=false
(livre : Entre signe et concept).


----------



## brigittaepaperone

Je vous remercie tous!
Vos réponses et vos liens ont été utiles et intéressants.


----------

